# Which critters?



## Venerate This (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello all, 

After much deliberation I have decided to take the plunge and begin collecting a WFB army proper (I have in the past bought certain models simply to add to my display cabinet). My problem is, having never played WFB and only having had a distant interest in it before now, I am unsure on which army to begin with.

I have two main contenders for the now:

1.) Skaven - I really like their fluff and rules, but a horde army would take me a VERY long time to paint, given that I have OCD and have to paint every model to display standard or I break out in cold sweats.

2.) Lizardmen - This looks to be an army that I could get to the tabletop quickly and still be satisfied with the look of them, but I have seen a lot of different lists around my local stores and would like to do something 'different' with them if I did opt for the scaley little fellas.


Any advice or suggestions would be welcome. I know the age old saying is 'Go with which army you like best', but I honestly like them all in equal measure. I have read the excellent forum topics on this site that offers a vast amount of aid to indecisive krettins like me, but still there is nothing yet that has swung the pendulum of my favour in any particular direction.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Skaven- because there awesome, there magic is great and they will overun any enemy eventually. It is alot of modles but they are very simple to paint so you shouldn't have much trouble painting lots of them. 

However I'm very biased because I love Skaven and dislike Lizardmen :biggrin:


----------



## Venerate This (Jan 20, 2010)

The skaven do have a certain charm about them and to be fair I would prefere to paint lots of little units rather than the large monstrous creatures of the lizardmen (I would honestly spend weeks per monster and never get any gaming done!)

Any advice on how best to start with the ratties? Which units to avoid? How are they to play for a total newb to the rules?


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Reason Lizardmen are fucking awesome

Nuff said


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm Biased in a sense but I like to say Skaven.....though I collect them
If your worried about standards What I did (cause I was kinda in the same bus) Chardon all over then did the metal and flesh (simple Boltgun an Tallarn Flesh-works nicely I think)


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i have both armies although my liz army is the minimum and realy more my friends play them than i do. but skaven has the updated rules that really make them a contending army. now as far as painting them you just have to go about it like an assembely line. so many people want to play right away and imeadtly put the modles togather. then they never get painted. now if you keep it on the sprue while you paint you will find they get done in a reative fast pace. i have over five hundred pices that were all panted in less than 2 months time. now im not the greatest painter but people have payed me to paint there stuff, and i have about three or four tournament wins for painting. mostly i think of my sceams and wholy painted armys rather than straight skills. any how skaven are simple to paint take one sprue at a time and paint your basic base on each sprue brn, gry, blck, and a few whites for your head rats. then dry brush a lighter color over the fur and paint the mouth area, tail, ears, and hands with the same color u dry bushed with. then a little detail (wpns armor, teath and eys)and put them togather


----------

